# I miss my husband... He decided to separate



## dtorres (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi to everyone... Im new to this thing I need help because I dont know what to do anymore.. My husband is part of the inactive reserve from the Marine Corps... I new him for a long time (he use to study with my brother)... my family doesn't like very much because were from diferent religion and had a not very nice past... 

which I found out after we got married. I've been with him in this relationship since december 2003 but we weren't together because of his trips to Iraq and living on base in Camp Lejeune and I was living in Puerto Rico (and still in PR) anyways after he finished his active duty time he came back but wasn't sure to be with me... he loved me but one thing is at distance and another thing is up close and personal... (yes... i had a long distance relationship) We communicated well by then and for sometime here too but didn't last long..

During all this time he was serving, yes I went out with friends, partied, worked but NEVER went through my thoughts in cheating... 

I love him and also in love with him...by the time he came from Iraq things changed a lot, I lost our first baby in 2004 and by the way that was a horrible year for me, got married in 2005, without telling my family.

Look, I know that its crazy... and there is a whole lot more to say. 
I just want to save my marriage. Is there anybody that can help me out?


----------

